
Enjoyable UX vs. Usable UX - antonsten
https://antonsten.com/enjoyableux/
======
unicornporn
Making page content unreadable if viewport is too narrow[1] is neither
enjoyable, nor usable.

[1] [https://i.imgur.com/DmuyA1w.png](https://i.imgur.com/DmuyA1w.png)

